# Blackmachine B7 Replica



## Bastard (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am a new member in this forum, although I was following and reading threads here for a long time. Recently, I've finished building my first guitar. It is a Blackmachine B7 replica.
I was a student of *Benjamin Millar*, an Israeli guitar-maker which mainly builds unique one-of's (Here's his facebook, you can view his guitars there).


*Guitar Specs:*
&#8226; Body: Black Limba & Madrone Burl
&#8226; Neck: Indian Rosewood with Ebony Fillets
&#8226; Fretboard: Granadillo
&#8226; Headstock Veneer: Granadillo
&#8226; Scale Length: 25.5"
&#8226; Pickups: BKP Aftermath's
&#8226; Bridge: ABM Single String Bridge
&#8226; Tuners: Sperzel Locking Tuners

*Full Gallery*

Photo Preview:
































*Full Gallery

*This whole process was very fun and educating. I would recommend to any forum member that dreams to build his own guitar, to just go and do it, because it's very satisfying.
Hope you guys like the guitar and thanks in advance to anyone who'll comment.

PS, As the title implies, this is a replica of a Blackmachine. Please keep this thread from being another "Blackmachine rip-off or not". Thank you.

Best Regards.


----------



## Negav (Sep 8, 2013)

You built that? Holy mother of guitar playing! That looks amazing.


----------



## stuglue (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello fellow lefty, that guitar looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks gorgeous ! Do you plan on accepting orders in the future?


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 8, 2013)

If you start making customs to order definitely let me know cause thats pretty sick


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow. I'd buy one from you, reminds me of my desire to build my own...blasted college! Sucks up all my cash


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks incredible man!


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like you put in a lot of hard work so I hate to tell you...but it's backwards. I've seen quite a few first-timers make this mistake, just keep at it!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks awesome dude! I love the grain on the limba


----------



## patata (Sep 9, 2013)

Why are you congratulating him?He built this thing the wrong way!

Jokes aside,....ing wonderful!


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly, this is absolutely stunning ! if you ever decide to build and sell, Let me know.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 9, 2013)

It's backwards, but otherwise looks amazing 

Seriously great work though!


----------



## knagy0325 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks awesome, that top is super! You should have to build more!


----------



## sage (Sep 14, 2013)

AAAAAAHHHHHH!!! Lefty guitar with reverse headstock!!! Kill it with fire!!! 

But, other than that, really nice guitar.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome build congrats!


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 14, 2013)

you're a student of ben Millar??? i love love LOVE his work.


----------



## AwDeOh (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely work dude. Sorry to hear you're left handed, that must be tough to live with.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 15, 2013)

Pretty good job


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 16, 2013)

holy f*u*ck bro.


----------



## Aimless Arrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! This is absolutely an amazing guitar craft.
You should definitely start building those for people!

Doug Campbell would have been shocked to see how accurate this is!


----------



## Vres (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful guitar


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 22, 2013)

that is amazing, maybe you could pursue this as a career?


----------



## schwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

A lefty!!! Nice work.


----------



## ahvia_musicom (Sep 29, 2013)

hi Bastard,

Lovely build, thanks for the info you pm'ed me, hope to see more builds from you


----------



## Jacobine (Oct 1, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Wow. I'd buy one from you, reminds me of my desire to build my own...blasted college! Sucks up all my cash



haha building my guitar sucked up all my cash for college.


----------

